# WoW Fähigkeiten im wahren Leben einsetzen



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

habt ihr euch schonmal vorgestellt wie es ist, die Zauber und Fähigkeiten die die Klassen in WoW erlernen, im wahren Leben einsetzen?

Ich stelle mir das sehr aufregend vor!

Die Frage an euch ist, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hättet zwei Fähigkeiten/Zauber auszuwählen, die ihr auch im wahren Leben einsetzen könntet, welche wären es bei euch?
Notiert bitte zu den Fähigkeiten und Zaubern ein Beispiel in welcher Form ihr diese nutzen würdet.

Meine Favoriten sind:

1. Gedankenkontrolle: Um mein Umfeld zu manipulieren

2. Unsichtbarkeit des Schurken: So hat man die Möglichkeit, die Stadt in der man wohnt in einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte wählt als  keine Heil- oder Wiedergeburtszauber aus, diese lassen wir mal außen vor. 


Hier das entsprechende Video dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvvLT3tbPj8

Über Kritik und Hilfestellungen bin ich sehr dankbar!


Also, lasst uns eine tolle Konversation führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (23. August 2010)

Des Thema gabs schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BZW: FÖRSTER!


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Des Thema gabs schonmal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann machen wir daraus eine Reloaded Version! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschmäcker, Zauber und Fähigkeiten ändern sich mit der Zeit - also, welche zwei Zauber/Fähigkeiten würdest du denn auswählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Du schon wieder^^ Naja, solange du niemadnen Flickwerk nennen willst, isses ok. 

 Metamorphose--->Ich bin gerne böse und würde einfach mal gern die Sau rauslassen.

 Verwandlung:Fluggestalt: Ich würde gern mal n Vogel sein und einfach ne Runde fliegen.


----------



## Höllensturz (23. August 2010)

1. Tot stellen, könnt interresant werden, wo man landet

und

2. Astraler Rückruf, kann ich mir den weg raus aus der Leichenhalle sparen...

^^


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Höllensturz schrieb:


> 1. Tot stellen, könnt interresant werden, wo man landet
> 
> und
> 
> ...




Coole Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarknessShadow (23. August 2010)

also ganz klar 

1. Schnelle Fluggestalt so durch die luft fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


2. schleichen in geschäft gehn und alles klauen xDD


----------



## MegaKlops (23. August 2010)

Hm... witzige Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hätte wohl gerne 
1. dieses Levitieren der Magier (keine Ahnung wie das hieß, ewig keinen Mage mehr gezockt). Für so einen faulen Menschen wie mich äußert praktisch, wenn man mal ein Hochhaus verlassen will und zu faul ist, den Aufzug zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Natürlich Wildtier zähmen :> *sein RL Wolfs-Pet streichelt*


----------



## Vranthor (23. August 2010)

Och ne, ich seh gerade, das der Typ auch auf die Idee kam, mit einer Schwangeren Frau aus seiner Gilde einen World of Warcraft Namen fuer das Kind zu geben. o0

Ok, dazu sag ich nichts mehr. :O


----------



## Destructix (23. August 2010)

Ruhestein... nur den Ruhestein...


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

MegaKlops schrieb:


> Hm... witzige Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Levitieren/Schweben können nur Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Och ne, ich seh gerade, das der Typ auch auf die Idee kam, mit einer Schwangeren Frau aus seiner Gilde einen World of Warcraft Namen fuer das Kind zu geben. o0
> 
> Ok, dazu sag ich nichts mehr. :O




Über abgestandenen Kaffee muss man doch nicht reden. Lass uns neu anfangen. Was wären denn deine zwei Wunschzauber/fähigkeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MegaKlops (23. August 2010)

Hm hatten die Magier nich auch sowas?^^ Naja nehm ich halt die Priester-Fähigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (23. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Levitieren/Schweben können nur Priester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein, bei magiern heißt es langsamer fall, bei priestern eben levitieren

ach ja, ich würde mir die portale der magier wünschen, reisen schnell und bequem.
und manchmal das verschwinden vom schurken, wenn mir meine kinder und mein mann mal wieder nur auf die nerven fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. August 2010)

Katzen- bzw. Bären-Form des Druiden, wen wunderts bei nem Furry?! ^^

Ansonsten wenn ich mal SO RICHTIG SCHEISSE DRAUF BIN müsste mein Gegenüber echt aufpassen wenn ich Tod und Verfall anwenden könnte.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Katzen- bzw. Bären-Form des Druiden, wen wunderts bei nem Furry?! ^^
> 
> Ansonsten wenn ich mal SO RICHTIG SCHEISSE DRAUF BIN müsste mein Gegenüber echt aufpassen wenn ich Tod und Verfall anwenden könnte.




Tod und Verfall? Du gehst wirklich hart ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

sarika schrieb:


> nein, bei magiern heißt es langsamer fall, bei priestern eben levitieren




die magier haben auch so einen ähnlichen zauber? gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschinkn (23. August 2010)

MegaKlops schrieb:


> Hm hatten die Magier nich auch sowas?^^ Naja nehm ich halt die Priester-Fähigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magier haben langsamer Fall. Hat beim Sturz vom Hochhaus den gleichen Effekt - abhängig von der Höhe. Denn das vom Magier hält nur 30 Sekunden, das vom Priester schlappe 2 Minuten.
UND mit dem vom Priester schwebt man auch am Boden über den Dingen (levitiert) und kann über Wasser laufen. Alles in allem ist die Priestervariante viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (23. August 2010)

MegaKlops schrieb:


> 2. Natürlich Wildtier zähmen :> *sein RL Wolfs-Pet streichelt*



Also ich brauch dafür keine Fähigkeit, habe als Haustier einen belgischen Wolf :-)

Ich würde:

Verstohlenheit
und
hmm sowas wie Heilzauber cool finden, wenn ich verletzt bin mach ich mich einfach wieder mit 'ner Handbewegung fit!


----------



## Serephit (23. August 2010)

[Wiederbeleben] [Krankheit heilen] und Kekse und Wasser
und die Welt liegt dir zu Füßen


----------



## Merriadoc12 (23. August 2010)

schnelle fluggestalt ist immer und überallpraktisch

und sukku... ähm irgendeinen  dämonen beschwören^^

Wobei ich sagen muss wenn man ne klasse wählen würde wärs für mich der priester.


----------



## Grobolus (23. August 2010)

Ruhestein ist mal logisch, ich suche ihn jeden Tag in der Arbeit

Zweitens Gedankensicht der Priester, endlich mal die das letzte Rätsel der männl. Zivilisation lösen "Warum gehen Sie immer zu zweit auf's WC?"


----------



## USV (23. August 2010)

Ich glaube auch das ich den Vogel vom DUDU nehmen würde. Ist schon immer ein Traum von mir wie ein Vogel zu fliegen...

Ansonsten noch die Fähigkeit vom Magier sich sein MANA wieder auf zu frischen. Damit ich wieder mit voller Energie meine Arbeit machen kann.
Mir fällt es grad nicht ein wie der Buff heisst...


----------



## pingu77 (23. August 2010)

USV schrieb:


> Ansonsten noch die Fähigkeit vom Magier sich sein MANA wieder auf zu frischen. Damit ich wieder mit voller Energie meine Arbeit machen kann.
> Mir fällt es grad nicht ein wie der Buff heisst...



Hervorrufung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USV (23. August 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Ruhestein ist mal logisch, ich suche ihn jeden Tag in der Arbeit
> 
> Zweitens Gedankensicht der Priester, endlich mal die das letzte Rätsel der männl. Zivilisation lösen "Warum gehen Sie immer zu zweit auf's WC?"




Na, warum wohl...um über uns zu sprechen. Frauen tun sowas...


----------



## USV (23. August 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hervorrufung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja...Danke auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (23. August 2010)

Och ne, nicht der schon wieder.

Mr. Tutorial in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shenoz (23. August 2010)

Portal nach X

+

unsichtbarkeit.

was will man im leben mehr, damit hat man alles was man zum leben braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 port zum supermarkt, stealth an, nehmen was man will, wegporten.


----------



## Migaoli (23. August 2010)

Hm ich würde, glaube ich, eine der 2 folgenden Zauber kombinationen nehmen:

1. Bubble und Ruhestein
 	oder
2. Verstohlenheit und Gedankensicht oder wieder spell auch heißt


----------



## Lysozyma (23. August 2010)

Kopfnuss kann ich auf jeden Fall schon, auch ohne in Verstohlenheit zu sein!


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. August 2010)

kekse machen!!!!!1111elf


edit: kekse für alle!


----------



## Pumba86 (23. August 2010)

Definitiv:
Verstohlenheit
Taschendiebstahl
sheep/bzw verwandlung
Fluggestallt
Mage Port
Eisige Pfade


----------



## kinziggangster (23. August 2010)

Ruhestein und Pala Bubble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (23. August 2010)

1.Tealport - über all hin porten 
2.Fluggestalt-einfach mal los fliegen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Tod und Verfall? Du gehst wirklich hart ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll ich sagen, manchmal gibt es Tage die man am besten für immer aus dem Raum-/Zeit-Kontinuum streichen sollte, und an solchen Tage müsste ich mich bei einigen Leuten schon extremst zusammen nehmen wenn ich das beherrschen würde...


----------



## pvenohr (23. August 2010)

Pumba86 schrieb:


> Definitiv:
> Verstohlenheit
> Taschendiebstahl
> sheep/bzw verwandlung
> ...



Das sind aber Fünf und nicht Zwei.

Meine Favoriten wären 

1. Leichenexplosion (Für den nervenden Nachbarskläffer)

2. Unsichtbarkeit (Ui, was man damit alles anstellen könnte)


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (23. August 2010)

bubble dan gehört mir die welt ....sehr bald...ganz sicher


----------



## meitertot (23. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Och ne, nicht der schon wieder.
> 
> Mr. Tutorial in WoW
> 
> ...




So blöd ist die idee nicht manche ander idee von den sind blöder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tai Guy (23. August 2010)

*gg* Jesus reloadet.

Mounts, insbesondere Flugmounts, beschwören. Kommt bestimmt toll, mit nem Drachen zum einkaufen zu fliegen.

Und natürlich Verstohlenheit vom Schurken, das aus dem einkaufen ein billigeres einklaufen wird und man nebenher noch den Inhalt der Kasse looten kann *gg*


----------



## stubbsl (23. August 2010)

1.Wiederbelebung
2.Portal nach X


----------



## Dragonye (23. August 2010)

ganz klar -> ich will ein stück Dudu (fluggestallt) und ein stück DK Death and Decay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann gäbs keine nervigen menschen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (23. August 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> [Wiederbeleben] [Krankheit heilen] und Kekse und Wasser
> und die Welt liegt dir zu Füßen



Gabs doch schon einmal mit nahezu den gleichen Fähigkeiten.

Tausche deine Kekse gegen Fisch, und anstatt nur Wasser, Wasser zu Wein, dann hast du Jesus.

Dann noch die Fähigkeiten, des Ankhens und des Wasserlaufens und es ist perfekt.


----------



## asmolol (23. August 2010)

Wiederbeleben (JESUS!!)
Gedankenkontrolle. 
Fluggestalt. 

OMG wär das toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (23. August 2010)

Execute


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (23. August 2010)

Also ich setze des Öfteren "Sprint" ein, da ich Handball spiele ^^ 

Und ne Alkoholfahne gleicht "Verderbnis" doch sehr.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Also ich brauch dafür keine Fähigkeit, habe als Haustier einen belgischen Wolf :-)
> 
> Ich würde:
> 
> ...



wow, du hast einen belgischen wolf? sind die nicht schwer zu erziehen?

Heilzauber stehen leider nicht zur Auswahl, bitte ein Alternativzauber oder Fähigkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Serephit schrieb:


> [Wiederbeleben] [Krankheit heilen] und Kekse und Wasser
> und die Welt liegt dir zu Füßen



Wiederbeleben und Krankheit heilen stehen nicht zur Auswahl, hast du vielleicht Alternativen? Kekse für alle ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mäuserich schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, manchmal gibt es Tage die man am besten für immer aus dem Raum-/Zeit-Kontinuum streichen sollte, und an solchen Tage müsste ich mich bei einigen Leuten schon extremst zusammen nehmen wenn ich das beherrschen würde...



An so einem Tag würde ich dir lieber nicht begegnen wollen, besonders nicht mit deinem Zauber "Tod und Zerfall" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Anìmo schrieb:


> Also ich setze des Öfteren "Sprint" ein, da ich Handball spiele ^^
> 
> Und ne Alkoholfahne gleicht "Verderbnis" doch sehr.




Lieber eine Alkoholfahne als einen Verderbniszauber abkriegen xD


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (23. August 2010)

Reinkanation vom Schamanen - Wer will nicht nach dem tot nochmal aufstehen?

Portale vom Mage - Einfach und Bequem reisen .. ist doch toll


----------



## Kerástin (23. August 2010)

Alter gehts noch??? Wär genau das gleiche wenn ich frage wie es wäre der Zauberer von OZ zu sein!! Da erkennt man mal wieder die Arbeitslosen Dauerzocker die nichts mehr besseres zu tun zu haben als vorm PC zu sitzen! Geht raus habt spass und lasst WOW hinter euch...

/sign


----------



## Benegeserit (23. August 2010)

Verstohlenheit

Taschendiebstahl

Gedankenkontrolle

Göttliche Gunst

Todesgriff

Wiederbelebung

Untode aufspüren (dann würde ich endlich sehn das es sie wirklich gibt/ ironie)


----------



## Plusader (23. August 2010)

*DK
*Army of the Dead - Return of your Verstorbenen

*Druide*
Katze und Bär fürs schleichen/Fresse polieren/wärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wasserform 
Vogel

*Magier*
Tischlein deck dich - mal ehrlich, was gibts besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teleports

*Paladin*
Bubble - schützt vor GV-Krankheiten ^^

*Priester*
Krankheit heilen

*Schurke*
Hm,... kann ich irgendwie alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schamane*
Heldentum - wenn er irgendwann nicht mehr will ^^

*Hexenmeister
Sukkubus* beschwören
Rest der Dämos auch
Mount beschwören


----------



## Mordecay (23. August 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> *gg* Jesus reloadet.
> 
> Mounts, insbesondere Flugmounts, beschwören. Kommt bestimmt toll, mit nem Drachen zum einkaufen zu fliegen.
> 
> Und natürlich Verstohlenheit vom Schurken, das aus dem einkaufen ein billigeres einklaufen wird und man nebenher noch den Inhalt der Kasse looten kann *gg*




Geht nett du entstealthst beim öffnen von ner Truhe^^

Flugmount+den Tisch vom Mage


----------



## Manotis (23. August 2010)

Verschwinden gefällt mir auch extrem gut damit könnte man sich aus jeder blöden situation rausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als zweites das Portal vom Magier da könnte ich in allen großen Städten der Welt kostenlos Urlaub machen und wäre auch noch in wenigen Sekunden da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (23. August 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Das sind aber Fünf und nicht Zwei.




Es steht doch NIRGENDS was von 2....

Der Starter hat lediglich seine 2 Favorieten gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcdead (23. August 2010)

Also es gibt viele,viele coole sachen.
Aber ich denke Fernsicht wäre ganz cool. damit kann man den unterricht von zu Hause aus verfolgen (oder die Nahcbarin beim Sonnenbad beobachten?!)
Und Geisterwolf Leute erschrecken und schnell laufen...und man kann hinpinkeln wo man will...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. August 2010)

Gewitter


----------



## Aun (23. August 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Zweitens Gedankensicht der Priester, endlich mal die das letzte Rätsel der männl. Zivilisation lösen "Warum gehen Sie immer zu zweit auf's WC?"



gegenantwort: als mann fürn arsch, weil man die sicht der frauen kennt: eine muss beim kotzen die haare halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: 1. vanish. den nehm ich statt fernsicht um die geile nachbarin zu beobachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und um meine geistig minderbemittelten umgangspersonen zu entkommen
 	2. ehm tjoar ich nehm den intbuff. für mich und vorallem für andere.......

zum thema gedanken kontrolle: das is doof, weil es kanalisiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kostet wertvolle zeit


----------



## Hordewikinger (23. August 2010)

Klingensturm

und natürlich 

Saurfangs Zorn 

oder so hiesses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit klingensturm würd ich mich in ein riesiges Gemüsebeet stellen und alles klein häckseln D

und mit Saurfangs Zorn würd ich einfach mal jeden der mir auf die eier geht, roundhouskickn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordewikinger (23. August 2010)

Klingensturm

und natürlich 

Saurfangs Zorn 

oder so hiesses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit klingensturm würd ich mich in ein riesiges Gemüsebeet stellen und alles klein häckseln D

und mit Saurfangs Zorn würd ich einfach mal jeden der mir auf die eier geht, roundhouskickn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beatzman (23. August 2010)

mhm ich schwanke zwischen gut und böse xD 

entweder: tischlein deck dich + krankheit aufheben -> Weltfrieden und so...


oder: Fluch der Pein + Verstohlenheit -> mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordewikinger (23. August 2010)

KoKsKnoLLe schrieb:


> Reinkanation vom Schamanen - Wer will nicht nach dem tot nochmal aufstehen?
> 
> Portale vom Mage - Einfach und Bequem reisen .. ist doch toll




ähm ich möchte ganz sicher nach meinem tod nich mehr aufstehen zu 100% überzeugung


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. August 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Magier haben langsamer Fall. Hat beim Sturz vom Hochhaus den gleichen Effekt - abhängig von der Höhe. Denn das vom Magier hält nur 30 Sekunden, das vom Priester schlappe 2 Minuten.
> UND mit dem vom Priester schwebt man auch am Boden über den Dingen (levitiert) und kann über Wasser laufen. Alles in allem ist die Priestervariante viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als mage Kannste es Machen dann aufmounten und so z.b von dem Sägewerk bis zur schmiede in Arathi springen... mit levitieren hauts nicht hin locker 35% weniger weit.


----------



## xxMardooxx (23. August 2010)

gottesschild ohne CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. August 2010)

Also mein erster wär ganz klar:
Schnelle Fluggestalt: Als so eine Sturmkrähe rumfliegen wär schon Hammer^^

die 2. ist nicht sehr leicht, da wär sehr nützlich:
Verschwinden: Für schlimme situationen in der Schule etc.
Tischlein deck Dich!: Nie wieder Geld für Essen ausgeben!
tote erwecken: Eine kleine Armee die alles machen (auch bedienen)? Yeah=D	(Natürlich ohnbe das sie verschwinden)
Schattenwort: Scherz: Andere Leidne lassen.... wer will das nicht? =S

Tedenz is bei:
Schnelle Fluggestalt und Tote erwecken


----------



## freudi990 (23. August 2010)

also ganz klar 
gedankenkontrolle das geislte was es wohl gibt für arbeiten schule oder ähnliches 
ja gibt lustige dinge unsichtbarkeit vom schulen oder geisterwolf vom schamie oder ansich die tier gestallten vom dudu


----------



## Drabush (23. August 2010)

1. Totem des Erselementars
2. Totem des Feuerelementars

Die 2 passen dann immer auf mich auf xD


----------



## xxMardooxx (23. August 2010)

Okay, womit macht man das meiste geld? bzw. kann sparen?

tischlein bzw. essen herbeizaubern, und fluggestalt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns ums ego geht...pyro und stealth...einfach alle vernichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exigum (23. August 2010)

1. Ruhestein (Wisst ihr wie angenehm das wäre einfach nach nem langen Arbeits/Schultag einfach mal nach
Hause porten und nicht in - 10 Grad Kälte bei stürmischen Nassschneewind 30 mins nach Hause latschen)
2. Flugmount von den Druiden (I wanna fly higher than anyone)

Lg


----------



## Blauer Hahn (23. August 2010)

1. Purge 

2. Wiederbelebung


danach vors Hochhaus von dem meine Vorposter mit Langsamer Fall oder ähnlichem runterhüpfen wollten und mir ma en Spaß erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (23. August 2010)

Hey Kitzuina hat wieder nen Thread gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der ist ausnahmsweise mal nicht provozierend sondern unterhaltsam /thumbs up

Den Dämonenzyrkel vom Hexer fänd ich ganz nice - braucht man nicht soviel laufen

Und das Wasserwandeln des Schamanen

...aja Arkane Intelligenz fällt mir da grad ein (intelligenter kann man immer sein, nicht dass ich dumm wäre oder so^^)


----------



## Malis23 (23. August 2010)

Stille vom Shadow aber ohne Cd.


----------



## Vrocas (23. August 2010)

Tauren Dr00d Fluggestalt und gottesschild ohne cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luk0as (23. August 2010)

Portale beschwören ist einfach das non plus ultra

Verjüngung


----------



## Slothranis (23. August 2010)

hmm zählt das Ingenieurswesen auch dazu?

Wenn nicht nicht als 1. Arkana Brillianz, kann nie schaden, und als 2. Reparaturen für die man massig Geld bekommt^^


----------



## Flowersun (23. August 2010)

Muahhaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1. Portale vom Magier


2. Katzengestalt vom Dudu (Nachtelf) Was auch schleichen beinhaltet 


3. Levitieren


4. Schattenwort : Tod  (Wenn mir irgendwer aufn Keks geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Das wär schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Flowersun Ende *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drigger (23. August 2010)

Ganz lar Gedankenkontrolle wenn die Freundinn mal wieder mit der Migrene ausrede Kommt und danach dan Heldentum bzw Schlachtruf und ab gehts !!


----------



## Korgor (23. August 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke zu dem Ersteller Namen, des Themas:
"WTF?! Was will der Heinz jetzt schon wieder"

Aber btt.:

Hinrichten + AE-Fear


----------



## Carnifex500 (23. August 2010)

Da ist es doch ganz einfach 

1. Reinkanation!!! falls es mal schlecht ausgeht 

2. Kettenblitzschlag ^^ falls es mal runder geht als man will ( schnell und sauber ...sag nein zu atomkraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




MfG Carni^^


----------



## Rhundos (23. August 2010)

Aggro reduce... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snagard (23. August 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Schattenwort: *Scherz*: Andere Leidne lassen.... wer will das nicht? =S



.. geiler vertipper .. hust 
stealth wär geil wenn man nich be jeder aktion wieder raushüpfen würden (außer taschendiebstahl is da ja nix sinnvolles^^)


----------



## Dragonye (23. August 2010)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Aggro reduce...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür musst du nur das zeitliche segnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (23. August 2010)

Ganz klar Blinzeln oder Stealth


----------



## coolden (23. August 2010)

Blutrausch und Unsichtbarkeit


----------



## Cybereule (23. August 2010)

Fluggestalt und Wassergestalt... da würde ich erstmal die Welt erkunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die ganzen DD Zauber werden eh von den Dev's generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambartir (23. August 2010)

Am liebsten wären mir:

Mal der Wildniss - kann man immer brauchen...

und


---> VORSICHT FLAME!!! <---
wer nicht will, muß nicht weiterlesen!


Rolle der Intelligenz oder Arkane Int. - könnten einige WoW Spieler und vorallem einige der Forum-User hier ganz besonders gut gebrauchen...

@alle, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen:
entweder ihr outet euch und flamed mich jetzt - ist mir egal ...
oder ihr macht euch mal 'n paar Gedanken und helft in Zukunft mit, daß Niveau hier wieder etwas anzuheben..

@TE:
 ... sorry, zu dir, deinen Threads und deinen Videos fällt mir nix mehr ein, ohne letztendlich unhöflich zu werden ... aber das will ich mir nicht erlauben, ich kenn dich ja nicht...
Ich würde nichtmal auf den Gedanken kommen sowas online zu stellen, geschweige denn es zu wagen, sollte ich doch auf so eine Idee kommen...


----------



## Rußler (23. August 2010)

ganz klar CHAAAAAARGE!

und Griff der Natur ^.^


----------



## Deadlikemee (23. August 2010)

Verwandlung:Fluggestalt: einfach mal in einen vogel verwandeln und  jeden der mir auf meine e_er  geht  aufs Dach schei_en 
Sheep: Den cheff mal zeigen  wer hier mehr drauf hat!!!!


----------



## Cybereule (23. August 2010)

Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Sheep: Den cheff mal zeigen  wer hier mehr drauf hat!!!!



Verwandeln: Schwein ftw !


----------



## 2-Quater (23. August 2010)

1. ganz klar Verführung der sukkubus
2. Bubble zum verhüten^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. August 2010)

Snagard schrieb:


> .. geiler vertipper .. hust
> stealth wär geil wenn man nich be jeder aktion wieder raushüpfen würden (außer taschendiebstahl is da ja nix sinnvolles^^)



Fänd die zeit Zurückdrehen ja am spannensten aber bis auf irgendwelche Bronzedrachen kann das ja niemand in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn auserhalb was, dann das. Naja und nen Geldcheat^^


----------



## BobaBasti (23. August 2010)

Unsichtbar machen: Naja man kann halt vieles tuen was man sonst nicht so könnte.

Armee der Toten^^

Gedankenschinden für fiese Lehrer

und Gegnerkontrolle


----------



## Jobbl (23. August 2010)

Die Flugform des Dudu's, weil es sehr praktisch und lustig wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsichtbarkeit...wäre sicher lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich Gedankenkontrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (23. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> habt ihr euch schonmal vorgestellt wie es ist, die Zauber und Fähigkeiten die die Klassen in WoW erlernen, im wahren Leben einsetzen?
> 
> ...


du bist ja genauso pervers wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. August 2010)

Stealth (aber ohne Abklingszeit!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Fluggestalt vom Dudu ^^


----------



## nea-polis (23. August 2010)

Anìmo schrieb:


> Also ich setze des Öfteren "Sprint" ein, da ich Handball spiele ^^
> 
> Und ne Alkoholfahne gleicht "Verderbnis" doch sehr.



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (23. August 2010)

Ganz klar:

 1. Vogelform vom Dudu 

2. Blinzeln 

Im echten Leben könnte man sich ja auch durch Glas oder so durchblinzeln :>


----------



## Maror der Superschami (23. August 2010)

Gottesschild + Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. August 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Ganz klar:
> 
> 1. Vogelform vom Dudu
> 
> ...



Oder inner Wand stecken bleiben und dort vermodern.


----------



## SchurxoxD (23. August 2010)

1. Dudu fluggestalt(nachtelf)
2. Verstohlenheit (gaffen ftw. oder einfach aus der schule abhauen)


----------



## PHazonphi (23. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Oder inner Wand stecken bleiben und dort vermodern.




Dann kann man ja nen Hexerport verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagaru (23. August 2010)

[Schattenwort: Tod] , als begründung , auf Arbeit haben wir des öffteren Fliegen die Extrem Dreist sind ;D Sie nerven nur ^^

[Stille] Sehr nützlich gegen nervende Menschen ;D


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

[Arkane intelligenz] Ein paar an unserer Schule hättens nötig, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die schon das Feuer erfunden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Schattenwort: Schmerz] Jaja...^^
[Psychischer Schrei] Bisschen durch die Gegend rennen lassen
[Essen herbeizaubern] Wär gut für unterwegs
[Wasser herbeizaubern] ^
[Teufelswache beschwören] Bodyguard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Dolchfächer] So muss man im Kochunterricht nicht jedes Messer einzeln Tischen^^
[Arkane Explosion] BÄM AE! BÄM AE! BÄM AE! BÄM AE! *rumhüpf*
[Blinzeln] Da drüber steigen? Gehts noch? *blink*
[Totenbeschwörung] öhm naja... wer will schon keine Untoten Armee haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (23. August 2010)

[Furcht]

Für die ganz harten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaikilli (23. August 2010)

1. wäre da Archimondes Fähigkeit Finger des Todes. Was gibt es da noch zu sagen? *Muhahahahaha!*

2. Ich wäre die Lösung für sämtliche Hungersnöte auf der Ganzen welt, nur dank meiner Fähigkeit Essen herbeizaubern. Auerdem hätt ich immer was zu mampfen. *g*


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Merriadoc12 schrieb:


> schnelle fluggestalt ist immer und überallpraktisch
> 
> und sukku... ähm irgendeinen  dämonen beschwören^^
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss wenn man ne klasse wählen würde wärs für mich der priester.



wir wissen beide was du am abend alles mit deinem sukkubus machen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lysozyma schrieb:


> Kopfnuss kann ich auf jeden Fall schon, auch ohne in Verstohlenheit zu sein!




taschendiebstahl und tritt traue ich dir auch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (23. August 2010)

Ich wollte Frostmage sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns vor der Disco Stress gibt kann man die bösen Jungs festfrieren und ihnen dann aus der Entfernung schön kalt machen. Oder halt nass mit dem Wasserelementar. Außerdem gäbe es den Eisblock, damit hätte man immer einen Panicroom für den Fall, dass man mal in einem Überfall gerät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schweben wäre sicherlich auch mal ganz nützlich. Und Unsichtbarkeit. Damit könnte man sich dann überall hinschleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Essen und Trinken hätte man auch immer genug. 

Find ich lustig, diese Metaphern. Jetzt aber zurück ins reale Leben *gg*


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Vaikilli schrieb:


> 1. wäre da Archimondes Fähigkeit Finger des Todes. Was gibt es da noch zu sagen? *Muhahahahaha!*
> 
> 2. Ich wäre die Lösung für sämtliche Hungersnöte auf der Ganzen welt, nur dank meiner Fähigkeit Essen herbeizaubern. Auerdem hätt ich immer was zu mampfen. *g*




du brauchst dennoch noch etwas zu trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> *DK
> *Army of the Dead - Return of your Verstorbenen
> 
> *Druide*
> ...



du weißt was du willst und das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mcdead schrieb:


> Also es gibt viele,viele coole sachen.
> Aber ich denke Fernsicht wäre ganz cool. damit kann man den unterricht von zu Hause aus verfolgen (oder die Nahcbarin beim Sonnenbad beobachten?!)
> Und Geisterwolf Leute erschrecken und schnell laufen...und man kann hinpinkeln wo man will...



willst du dich wirklich mit schule beschäftigen, wenn du zu hause bist?




Aun schrieb:


> gegenantwort: als mann fürn arsch, weil man die sicht der frauen kennt: eine muss beim kotzen die haare halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gedankensicht ist ganz gut um in fremde schlafzimmer zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Kagaru schrieb:


> [Schattenwort: Tod] , als begründung , auf Arbeit haben wir des öffteren Fliegen die Extrem Dreist sind ;D Sie nerven nur ^^
> 
> [Stille] Sehr nützlich gegen nervende Menschen ;D




Du weißt schon, dass auch du an Schattenwort Tod schaden neben könntest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht, dass das eine Fliege überlebt und du dann einen Finger verlierst ^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> du weißt was du willst und das ist gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du meinst wohl eher Gedankensicht.


----------



## Akanor (23. August 2010)

COOKIES!!!11
Essen herbeizaubern der Magier - das hät' Style.


----------



## mobbel14 (23. August 2010)

Frostschock!


----------



## Novane (23. August 2010)

Massenfear, allerdings ohne target Beschränkung

dazu noch Verstohlenheut bzw Verfürhung wäre auch super :-D

und Druckwelle vom Mage, allerdings schaffe ich das bald glaube ich wirklich wenn ich mich weiter über Politik aufrege :-D


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> Massenfear, allerdings ohne target Beschränkung
> 
> dazu noch Verstohlenheut bzw Verfürhung wäre auch super :-D
> 
> und Druckwelle vom Mage, allerdings schaffe ich das bald glaube ich wirklich wenn ich mich weiter über Politik aufrege :-D




wie wird denn deine reale druckwelle aussehen? du pupst die masse von dir weg? xD


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher Gedankensicht.




genau das meine ich. danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgran (23. August 2010)

Ganz klar Execute und Ambush ( da kommt Vanish gleich mit), so werde ich der mächtigste Mann der Welt in dem ich Chuck Norris töte!


----------



## Andey_124 (23. August 2010)

1. Enrage Spell vom Yoggi : Alles leben auslöschen =D http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=64166
2. Kekse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ooder wenn nur Klassen Spells:

Stille -> nervige leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiegelbilder -> Arbeit und Aufgaben


----------



## EvilStorm (23. August 2010)

Eindeutig:

Silence für Freundin und Mutter
und
Verschwinden für die Arbeit

;D


----------



## Kitzuina (23. August 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Eindeutig:
> 
> Silence für Freundin und Mutter
> und
> ...




das kannst du auch ohne zauberkräfte haben. du klebst deinen liebsten frauen klebestreifen auf den mund und gehst erst gar nicht zu arbeit hin, so bist du auf der arbeit verwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazybone747 (23. August 2010)

1. Ich hätte gern ne Lifetime Bubble
2. Ankhen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Fluggestalt
4.Verstohlenheit
Und dann die Welt unsicher machen ;D


----------



## Andey_124 (23. August 2010)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> 1. Ich hätte gern ne Lifetime Bubble
> 2. Ankhen können
> 
> 
> ...




zum 2. , willste wirklich ankhen können wenn du von nem Laster überfahren wurdest? Damit du wieder instant tot bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazybone747 (23. August 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> zum 2. , willste wirklich ankhen können wenn du von nem Laster überfahren wurdest? Damit du wieder instant tot bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Klar (Glype Verbessertes Ankhen: Ihr werdet Nachause "geankht"


----------



## Assassin_VIII (23. August 2010)

ganz klar 

1: Frostfieber = wenn man mal keine lust auf irgendjemanden hat, einfach ihn krank machen und man hat ein paar tage ruhe 

und

2:Lichritter = Zu Halloween der Knaller


----------



## LordAzrael (23. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne Gedankenkontrolle vom Priest haben (Wenns den so heißt, ka^^)
Damit kann man sicher ein paar nette Sachen anstellen.
Ansonsten Mount beschwören(Nein und kein Fahrrad Motorrad oda Auto^^)
Dämon beschwören (Sukkubus(Lilith), ähm^^)
Unsichtbarkeit
Langsamer Fall/Levetieren (Könnte lustig werden sich einfach ma vom hochhaus zu stürzen^^)
Rückzug (mal eben 3 meter nach hinten springen oO^^)
Totstellen(naja kann man sicha auch so^^)
Hier der Machtgriff vom DK(Scheiße ich hab einen und hab den Namen vergessen, Todesgriff mein ich^^)
Eisketten
Fluggestalt und Wassergestalt (Beides sicher sehr nützlich^^)
Blinzeln(Natürlich, schön schnell ma weg sein^^)
Aspeckt des Geparden (30% schneller laufen warum nich)
Essen und Trinken herbeizaubern
Portale machen und geld dafür nehmen (da ich sicha ohne Konkurenz bin sehr lohnreich xD)
Mehr fällt mir im mom auch nich ein^^


----------



## Naldina (23. August 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Verschwinden gefällt mir auch extrem gut damit könnte man sich aus jeder blöden situation rausziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Chef kommt ins Büro :" Diese Akten müssen bis morgen fertig sein!" , ich :" Vanish! HA!", Chef guckt mich böse an und ich bin wieder ausm Vanish raus, der MIst buggt auch immer, bleiben wir realistisch...


----------



## Nicorobbin (23. August 2010)

Nach 5 Jahren ohne irgendein training und nachdem ich jetzt wieder einer fussballmannschaft beigetreten bin:

Ausdauer!

und fürs training: Wille....


----------



## Godric91 (23. August 2010)

Leichenexplosion...nur bei lebenden menschen =P


----------



## IkilledKenny (23. August 2010)

ist doch ganz klar
Feuerball
ich werde alle töten...


----------



## Petersburg (23. August 2010)

Blinzeln, Unsichtbarkeit und einen Ruhestein mehr brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith schreit: Und Ankhen muss auch noch her!


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. August 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ist doch ganz klar
> Feuerball
> ich werde alle töten...



Da hätt ich dann Lieber lebensraub vo Hexer das killt die und ich regenerier mich (falls 30 leute versuchen mich zu töten weil ich als massenmörder durch die stadt wüte oO)


Edit: Wann ist aus dem Lustigen thread eig nen omg ich will alle umbringen Thread geworden?^^


----------



## thedda (23. August 2010)

1. Lavaburst

2. Portal nach ...


Um mich zu dir zu porten und dir nen richtig fetten glühenden felsbrocken in dein gesicht 
zu schlonzen damit du endlich mal aufhörst so videos und freds zu erstellen !



achja und verschwinden für dannach *g*


----------



## Deis (23. August 2010)

Unbarmherziger Winter,
Damit dann durch die Welt ziehen

Fuer den Rest der noch bleibt:
Aufstieg in den Himmel


----------



## Semetor (23. August 2010)

Also seit mir nicht böse, aber ich denke wenn man sich über sowas erntshaft gedanken macht, dann sollte man dringend mal eine WoW Pause einlegen.


----------



## Petersburg (23. August 2010)

Vaikilli schrieb:


> 1. wäre da Archimondes Fähigkeit Finger des Todes. Was gibt es da noch zu sagen? *Muhahahahaha!*
> 
> 2. Ich wäre die Lösung für sämtliche Hungersnöte auf der Ganzen welt, nur dank meiner Fähigkeit Essen herbeizaubern. Auerdem hätt ich immer was zu mampfen. *g*



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=35354 & http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=64166 find ich nützlicher als Finger des Todes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skikurt (23. August 2010)

1. den Zauber der Magier für Kekse also Essn und Trinken in einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nie wieder selber Kochen oder so
2. hmm Seelenstein oder doch lieber Ghularmee weis ned genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. August 2010)

Semetor schrieb:


> Also seit mir nicht böse, aber ich denke wenn man sich über sowas erntshaft gedanken macht, dann sollte man dringend mal eine WoW Pause einlegen.



Letzter login bei WoW 3 monate her hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> habt ihr euch schonmal vorgestellt wie es ist, die Zauber und Fähigkeiten die die Klassen in WoW erlernen, im wahren Leben einsetzen?
> 
> ...



nerd? get a life?


----------



## Schlaviner (24. August 2010)

Wieso stellst du eigtl. andauernd solche Videos ins Youtube? >.<

BTT : [Seelenstein herstellen] & [Heldentum]


----------



## IkilledKenny (24. August 2010)

ne ich hät am liebsten Wasserwandel von den Schamis dann würd ich einen auf Jesus machen =)


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> zum 2. , willste wirklich ankhen können wenn du von nem Laster überfahren wurdest? Damit du wieder instant tot bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn er ankt, bekommt er auch nicht seine komplette lebensenergie zurück. also muss er damit rechnen, dass sein körper deformiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Thorgran schrieb:


> Ganz klar Execute und Ambush ( da kommt Vanish gleich mit), so werde ich der mächtigste Mann der Welt in dem ich Chuck Norris töte!




du willst chuck norris töten???


da hast du einiges vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

LordAzrael schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Gedankenkontrolle vom Priest haben (Wenns den so heißt, ka^^)
> Damit kann man sicher ein paar nette Sachen anstellen.
> Ansonsten Mount beschwören(Nein und kein Fahrrad Motorrad oda Auto^^)
> Dämon beschwören (Sukkubus(Lilith), ähm^^)
> ...



eine coole liste von zaubern. besonders deine geldmachereiidee. du musst nur aufpassen, dass dir die fluggesellschaften kein killer an den hals setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (24. August 2010)

wow fähigkeiten im wahren leben einsetzen? jetzt gehts aber los... ich glaub manche leute zocken mehr als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atkins (24. August 2010)

Gearscore


----------



## Kinara (24. August 2010)

mein arbeitskollege meinte die Irokesengranate wäre toll ^^


bei mir wäre es eisfalle, portale und fliegen

irreführung wäre auch ganz nice ^^


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Kinara schrieb:


> mein arbeitskollege meinte die Irokesengranate wäre toll ^^
> 
> 
> bei mir wäre es eisfalle, portale und fliegen
> ...




die irokesengranate im reallife - coole sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> [Furcht]
> 
> Für die ganz harten
> 
> ...




bist du denn ein harter? ^^


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> ganz klar
> 
> 1: Frostfieber = wenn man mal keine lust auf irgendjemanden hat, einfach ihn krank machen und man hat ein paar tage ruhe
> 
> ...




ich stell mir das gerade vor: 

du bist genervt von person a - person a bekommt eine grippe
person b hat dich getreten - person b bekommt masern xD


----------



## Kitzuina (24. August 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich wollte Frostmage sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dein Panicroom ist nur ein Raum auf Zeit, wenn das Eis schmilzt bist du geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seltsam (25. August 2010)

Mich interesieren nur die Bufffähigkeiten. 

Arkane Intelligenz und Mal der Wildnis decken wohl das am besten ab, was eine faule Person selbst nicht hinbekommen würde.
Horn des Winters ist auch noch nett. 1 mal ins Horn blasen und du bist 10 mal so stark.


Erst dachte ich an den Segen der Könige, aber das bringt es nicht wirklich. Was sind bitteschön 10% von nichts? Genau!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. August 2010)

hatte keine lust die ganzen 8 seiten durch zu lesen.. aber sind irgendwelche Hormonschleudern schon auf die witzigtolle Idee mit "[Körperöffnung]-Seuchenstoß" gekommen? Sieht man ja des öfteren im Handelschannel.. würde mich nicht wundern.

Ich hätt im RL gern Baumrinde die ich zünde wenn bei mir auf der Arbeite die Kunden mal wieder bekloppt werden und mich zuspammen :-P


----------



## Mondru (25. August 2010)

hab noch nicht alles gelesen kann sein das es schonmal geschrieben wurde aber ich würde 

1. Schattengestalt sieht einfach geil aus!

2. Wildtier zähmen nen Adler oder nen Wolf!

mfg mondru


----------



## Baumtobewild (25. August 2010)

unbedingt:

Gottesschild
Taifun


naja aber ich würde wahrscheinlich taifun mit verstohlenheit eintauschen..

mfg Baumtobewild


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2010)

Also ich stell mir Irreführung lustig vor...


----------



## pwnytaure (25. August 2010)

1.Intbuff

2.Zack vanish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soireen (25. August 2010)

Also bei mir wäre es der Unermütliche Verteidiger vom Protpala kombiniert mir Mindcontrol vom Priester :-) Unsterblichkeit und Gedankenkontrolle :-)
Was wäre da leben schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustail (25. August 2010)

Erst dachte ich mir Erlösung

Doch den natürlichen Kreislauf des Lebens zerstören ist nicht so mein Ding, außerdem würde man damit keine Probleme lösen, im Gegenteil, diese Leute würde dann zur Last fallen, auch wenn das so hart klingt. 

Da würde ich doch eher zu Manastrudel und Läutern greifen und somit einen rießengroßen Teil der Probleme auf der Welt abschaffen.

Und wenn ich bisschen an mich denken darf, dann Schnelle Fluggestalt und einfach mal abschalten. <3


----------



## PiaMarie (25. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> habt ihr euch schonmal vorgestellt wie es ist, die Zauber und Fähigkeiten die die Klassen in WoW erlernen, im wahren Leben einsetzen?
> 
> ...



Hi

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber es ist ein Spiel und um auf solche Vorstellungen/Ideen zu kommen würde mir Angst machen...
Sry aber Fantasie hin oder her, die jeder so hat,aber solche Themen enstehen eher vom zu viel Online Games/ WoW... spielen...


----------



## Aitaro (25. August 2010)

@PiaMarie

wohlgemerkt, es ist nur ein spiel.. aber leute die alles zu ernst nehmen würden mir eher ernst machen ^^ also bissl spaß muss mal sein ;D

und heute könnt ich echt gut "spiegelbild" gebrauchen.. heute werden waren geliefert und wir sind nur zu zweit auf arbeit -_- freu ich mich jetz schon drauf gleich los zu müssen >_>


----------



## Servon (25. August 2010)

Succubus beschwören
[attachment=11011:wow.jpg]


----------



## Druidna (25. August 2010)

1. Portal in alle Hauptstäde dann brauch ich nicht Fliegen ^^
2. Irgend eine Aggro Reduzierungs Fähigkeit um sich mit Lehrern anlegen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

1. Wasserwandeln um Papst zu werden!

2. Tier Zähmen für meine Freundin!


----------



## Landray (25. August 2010)

Eindeutig Verstohlenheit!
Ich bin sowohl ingame als auch rl notorisch pleite, ein kleiner Klau in der Delikatessenabteilung im Supermarkt... manchmal wünsch ich mir das schon^^

Oh, und natürlich der Ruhestein bzw Rolle des Rückrufs oder der Schami-Zauber, hauptsache schnell zuhause :-)

Hauptstadtpotale wären auch nicht schlecht...ich hör mal lieber auf, drüber nachzudenken, sonst fällt mir noch mehr ein..


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (25. August 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber es ist ein Spiel und um auf solche Vorstellungen/Ideen zu kommen würde mir Angst machen...
> Sry aber Fantasie hin oder her, die jeder so hat,aber solche Themen enstehen eher vom zu viel Online Games/ WoW... spielen...



Leute die den Unterschied nicht erkennen machen mir Angst bzw. tuen mir Leid.

Ist schließlich nichts anderes als würde man sich vorstellen Millionen zu gewinnen und mit denen was zu planen. Auch wenn das um einiges näher an der Realität dran ist, ist's genau so weit davon entfernt. Oder wenn man sich in einen Film reindenkt und vorstellt man wäre in der gleichen Situation. Schaut man dann auch direkt zu viel Filme? Oder ganz einfach, man stellt sich vor, man wäre jemand anderes. Zuviel Real Life gespielt? Sich vorzustellen unsichtbar sein zu können gibt es nicht erst seit WoW. Man glaubt es kaum.

Aber hauptsache dagegen sein, woll? Besser ein Kommentar der alle anderen im Thread als Kleingeister darstellen lässt, anstatt seinen Senf einfach zu Hause zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist nicht jedermanns Sache den Geist einfach mal kreativ und fantasievoll schweifen zu lassen. Und das tut mir echt Leid.


@ Topic

Jegliche Art der Teleportation fänd ich schon nice (Hexerport incl.). Ansonsten natürlich Bubble + Ruhestein.


----------



## heartless666 (25. August 2010)

Also über Fähigkeiten fürs wahre Leben hab ich mir noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Allerdings hat gestern ein Druide versucht die in Cata kommende Fähigkeit "kleines Häufchen" auf mich anzuwenden. Diese kann nur in Fluggestalt ausgeführt werden und ist vergleichbar mit dem Mal des Jägers. Zum Glück hab ich gute Ausweichwerte :-)


----------



## Fad-K (25. August 2010)

Verdammniswache beschwören -> Römmz Bömmz!

Fluggestalt (vom Druiden) -> Spart Spritkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (25. August 2010)

Das ist ganz einfach!

Göttlichersturm falls mir wer aufm sack geht

und

Verstohlenheit da kann man extrem viel anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (25. August 2010)

Druidna schrieb:


> 1. Portal in alle Hauptstäde dann brauch ich nicht Fliegen ^^
> 2. Irgend eine Aggro Reduzierungs Fähigkeit um sich mit Lehrern anlegen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich stell mir deine aggrofähigkeit gerade vor.

dein mitschüler fritz und du ärgern die lehrerin. die lehrerin ist kurz vorm ausrasten und will euch beide bestrafen. du setzt rechtzeitig "verblassen" ein und schon bekommt fritz den doppelten ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (25. August 2010)

wenn ich mir die wow-chars so anschaue...

ich persöhnlich hätt gerne alle talente und fertigkeiten o.O

klar, die meisten brauchts nicht, aber....


----------



## Kitzuina (25. August 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die wow-chars so anschaue...
> 
> ich persöhnlich hätt gerne alle talente und fertigkeiten o.O
> 
> klar, die meisten brauchts nicht, aber....




und welche zwei fähigkeiten hättest du am liebsten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (25. August 2010)

ich würd mich in nen DuDubaum  verwandeln und  paar Blätter davon rauchen


----------



## Nimbe (25. August 2010)

Hm am liebsten wär mir nach Washngton zu gehn und sagen: gib mir amerika oder ich caste Frostgrams Furor^^

Wenn ich Klassenfähigkeit hernehmen würd dann wären das:

1. Verstohlenheit^^

2. Astraler Rückruf

effektiver Klauen geht nicht^^


----------



## Easteregg (25. August 2010)

Ich stelle mir oft vor wie geil es wäre wenn ich einen Ruhestein zu hand hätte..

Aber was ich noch gern hätte wäre Krankheit heilen und Tischlein deck dick

Achja .. TODESSTOß !!!1111einself


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (26. August 2010)

An sich, "Gedankenkontrolle" und" Fluggestalt", aber wenn ich Gedankenkontrolle habe, besitze ich nen Privatjet bzw. nen ultra modernes Jetpack ;P . 
Aber auf die Schnelle fällt mir nix ein, was man noch brauchen könnte, wenn man eh jeden kontrolliert^^.


----------



## Funkydiddy (26. August 2010)

Leute schaut euch mal die anderen Vids von den an z.B. Schöner wacraft name etc. pp er typ hattse nimmer alle sry aber isso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (26. August 2010)

- Stealth und Kopfnuss. 

- Hexerschrank ----> nie wieder Leute abholen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Fear (schadet nie ^^)

- Segen der Könige 

- Vanish


----------



## Gormogon (26. August 2010)

Krankheit heilen....
Und schnelle fluggestalt 
Evtl auch sheep Wirbel oder fear xD


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2010)

Verstohlenheit für witzige Dinge nutzen
Todesgriff für das weglassen von "kannst du mir mal bitte XX bringen?"
Ruhestein, welches auch auf mein Auto übergreift.

Mehr benötige ich nich


----------



## Rollinjo (26. August 2010)

Ist zwar keine Fähigkeit, aber Mirrens Hut würde mir guttun. Immer was zu trinken parat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und natürlich Gedankenkontrolle...


----------



## solstorm (26. August 2010)

-Cleanse
-Kampfrausch
-Totems
-Bubble
-Portale in alle Hauptstädte
-Silence

Edit: -Heilen (FoL,HW,gW,CoH etc.)


----------



## Kitzuina (26. August 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> - Stealth und Kopfnuss.
> 
> - Hexerschrank ----> nie wieder Leute abholen müssen
> 
> ...




kopfnuss kannst du bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (26. August 2010)

kA ob es jmd. schon genannt hat, aber mir würde definitiv

Seduce (des Hexxers Succubus) 

reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nja und Stealth wäre natürlich so ziemlich das ultimativste überhaupt ^^


----------



## Kitzuina (26. August 2010)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> kA ob es jmd. schon genannt hat, aber mir würde definitiv
> 
> Seduce (des Hexxers Succubus)
> 
> ...




stehst du etwa auf peitschenhiebe? ^^


----------



## Asnor12 (26. August 2010)

1. Todesgriff

2.Brillanz von Dalaran


----------



## Kashia02 (26. August 2010)

Man stelle sich vor:
- Abends 20Uhr, ziemlich geschafft von Schule/Arbeit/Rumfaulen und sitzt vor der Glotze. Man bekommt Durst oder der aktuelle Sender bringt nur Müll auf der Glotze: Was würde man hier für nen richtig platzierten Todesgriff geben wenn man zufaul ist grad ma aufzustehen?
- Du kannst nicht kochen? Wohnst allein zuhaus? Oder willst deiner Freundin was Leckeres schenken? Kekse herbeizaubern!
- Dornen! Wer kennt/kannte es nicht: Schule, morgens am Bus... 40 Kinder drängeln gnadenlos herum um einen Sitzplatz zu kriegen, einen von 52... du warst früh da und stehst recht weit vorne in der Reihe, wirst aber auf dem halben Meter zur Tür totgequetscht x(


----------



## Parkway (26. August 2010)

irreführung lol

da hätte man möglichkeiten..... ^^


----------



## Pfropfen (26. August 2010)

Ganz klar diverse Portale(zu realen Orten meiner wahl^^) und 'Essen herbei zaubern'


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (26. August 2010)

Ich würde zwei Fähigkeiten des Magiers nehmen.

1. Wasser herbeizaubern: Ich müsste nie wieder Getränke kaufen. Ich trinke eh nur Wasser.

2. Eisblock: Ich hasse Hitze. Im Eisblock könnte ich mich regelmäßig abkühlen.


----------



## Kitzuina (26. August 2010)

Parkway schrieb:


> irreführung lol
> 
> da hätte man möglichkeiten..... ^^




Nenn mal Beispiele ^^


----------



## eimer07 (26. August 2010)

Ganz klar die Portale vom Magier. Wär das schön damit zur arbeit zu kommen und länger schlafen zu können^^


----------



## Kersyl (26. August 2010)

Parkway schrieb:


> irreführung lol
> 
> da hätte man möglichkeiten..... ^^



Lol...
Nach dem motto irreführung auf person A, person B zwischen die beine treten und zuschauen xD


----------



## Acekill (26. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich würde am liebsten Blinzeln,bubble,Heldenhafter Sprung(glaub das heißt jetzt auch noch so) und Verstohlenheit im wahren Leben benutzen.


----------



## Irgen (26. August 2010)

Blinzeln....obwohl tut bestimmt weh wenn mans nich kann und vor ne Wand knallt^^

Und Fearen sieht bestimmt witzig aus. Außerdem kann man das immer machen wenn so n Muskelprotz auf einen zuläuft und einen verprügeln will^^ Und wenn der Fear vorbei ist: Eisketten^^


----------



## Kadika (26. August 2010)

Bäumchen vom Dudu man stelle sich die möglichkeiten vor!:

...

Okay mir fällt spontan nichts ein aber alle Verwandlungsformen vom Dudu wären RL geil...


----------



## Vaikilli (26. August 2010)

MegaKlops schrieb:


> Also ich hätte wohl gerne
> 1. dieses Levitieren der Magier (keine Ahnung wie das hieß, ewig keinen Mage mehr gezockt). Für so einen faulen Menschen wie mich äußert praktisch, wenn man mal ein Hochhaus verlassen will und zu faul ist, den Aufzug zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das waren Priester =p


----------



## Greenclaw23 (27. August 2010)

Also man brauch auch nur 2 Fähigkeiten... Bubble und Ruhestein...
Mehr muss mann dazu net sagen !


----------



## pwnytaure (27. August 2010)

Ankh eisige pfade krankheit heilen heiliges licht brot u. wasser herbeizaubern ;P

ne ma im ernst

Deathgrip

Stealth


----------



## Kitzuina (27. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> Bäumchen vom Dudu man stelle sich die möglichkeiten vor!:
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay mir fällt spontan nichts ein aber alle Verwandlungsformen vom Dudu wären RL geil...



als baum stellst du dich dann neben den anderen bäumen und versuchst mit ihnen zu reden.


----------



## No_ones (27. August 2010)

/DND in echt ..


----------



## Vedhoc (27. August 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> [Wiederbeleben] [Krankheit heilen] und Kekse und Wasser
> und die Welt liegt dir zu Füßen



Dann brauchst aber auch [Reinkarnation] vom Schami, sonst ham die Kapitalisten dich so schnell abgeknallt, soschnell kannst nich schaun D:


----------



## Kitzuina (27. August 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Dann brauchst aber auch [Reinkarnation] vom Schami, sonst ham die Kapitalisten dich so schnell abgeknallt, soschnell kannst nich schaun D:



Leuchtet ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. August 2010)

Astraler Rückruf dann könnt ich mir den Heimweg sparen


----------



## maugh (27. August 2010)

Totem der Manaflut und Feuerblitz, damit kann man so einiges anstellen. ^^


----------



## Erzsebeth (27. August 2010)

Nur zwei Fähigkeiten, das ist aber doof ;o) Sogar bei den Wünschen gibts immer drei davon.
Aber ich würde mich für das epische Fliegen inkl. Drachen und Portal nach xy erstellen entscheiden. Praktisch und ökologisch, vorrausgesetzt die Portale sind CO2 neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (27. August 2010)

Eisige Berührung...

Was das Cola ist warm? *knirsch* jetzt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtel-Diener

!jubmir! mach das und das -> und es wird danach auch getaan XD


----------



## Kashia02 (27. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> Bäumchen vom Dudu man stelle sich die möglichkeiten vor!:
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay mir fällt spontan nichts ein aber alle Verwandlungsformen vom Dudu wären RL geil...


Du meinst es fällt nicht auf wenn abend in einem Schlafzimmer plötzlich n Baum mit Gesicht steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordAzrael (27. August 2010)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Ganz klar diverse Portale(zu realen Orten meiner wahl^^) und 'Essen herbei zaubern'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso zu realen Orten zu fiktiven Orten fände ich sichtlich interessanter


----------



## Kitzuina (27. August 2010)

Kashia02 schrieb:


> Du meinst es fällt nicht auf wenn abend in einem Schlafzimmer plötzlich n Baum mit Gesicht steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, das ist doch das Normalste der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (28. August 2010)

maugh schrieb:


> gedankenkontrolle und furcht damit lässt sich so einiges anstellen, ätsch! nicht nur mit bankangestellten, nein auch mit politikern steuersenkungen und so.




Du denkst sehr wirtschaftlich - sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (28. August 2010)

schnelle Fluggestalt und den Strudeltisch!

Strudel rockt das Haus! 

Ausserdem scheint ja der Strudeltisch auch Flüssiges zu enthalten, damit könnte man prima den Hunger der Welt stillen (vorausgesetzt es gibt nen guten, günstigen händler für die Beschwörungsmats - wenn nicht, dann Krankheit heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (28. August 2010)

Nur eins....die Fluggestalt vom Druiden. 
Dann bräuchte man kein Ruhestein weil man fliegen kann.
Verstohlenheit wäre überflüssig um Sachen zu klauen da man einfach rein alles schnappen und wieder raus.
und das aller beste ist .....man ist ein Vogel...ein Vogel. Fehlt nur noch die Fähigkeit sich in eine Kuh zu verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lhunaia (28. August 2010)

Kashia02 schrieb:


> Du meinst es fällt nicht auf wenn abend in einem Schlafzimmer plötzlich n Baum mit Gesicht steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....vor Lachen unterm Schreibtsch lieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day!


----------



## Kitzuina (28. August 2010)

Lhunaia schrieb:


> ....vor Lachen unterm Schreibtsch lieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das muss man sich mal vorstellen xD. Sagt die Frau zum Baum: "Schatz, fühlst du dich schon immer so holzig an?"


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2010)

gottesschild und armee der unoten ,damit könnte ich die welt erobern

oder verstohlenheit+tod und verfall ,dann wäre ich unbesiegbar!!!


oder dämonen beschwören+gottesschild,auch zur welteroberung

oder seelenstein fähigkeit und portal beschwören wohin ich will

meinem gegner die seele aussuagen und das dann benutzen um portale zu öffnen!Muahahha


----------



## Kaobaan (28. August 2010)

Keine spezielle WoW fertigkeit...
Aber Autohits mit nem Zweihandhammer, die würde ich gerne einigen Zeitgenossen des aktellen Weltgeschehens angedeihen lassen.


----------



## datsoli (28. August 2010)

Definitv einen Silence... 
...für die Freundin


----------



## Dobby1995 (28. August 2010)

Portale (MUHAHA nie wieder lange in den Urlaub fahren und auch noch bequem,,,was vergessen zuhause? egal ich port mal ebend und hols ne bis in 3sekunden)

Kettenblitz oder sowas mit Elektrizität (Einmann Batter=Reich werden und die Umwelt bleibt heile =) )


----------



## lordtheseiko (28. August 2010)

Also Nierenhieb hab ich schonmal so drauf x)

Kopfnuss ebenso, hat ja schon jemand erwähnt







Dann bräucht ich noch Stealth und Joa die Fluggestalt, das wär nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (28. August 2010)

Reiten 375/375   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (28. August 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Definitv einen Silence...
> ...für die Freundin



rolf


----------



## tmk (28. August 2010)

Hahaha!!!

meine Zauber wären: 

Bubble und Ruhestein XD XD XD

ne im Ernst:

1. Portale definitiv, bin faul
2. Verstohlenheit

und wenns noch nen dritten gibt: Psychischer Schrei wenn mir mal wieder alle auf die nerven gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (28. August 2010)

Fluggestalt und Wildtier zähmen (Muahaha meine Stubentiger müssten mir gehorchen^^ und vielleicht sogar das Wölfchen das gerade wieder auf meinen Füßen schläft)

Alternativ Katzengestalt und die Bubble - wenn die gegen Regen schützt, der verursacht schließlich auch Schaden...an der Frisur *g* Wenn nicht dann lieber den Ruhestein.


----------



## Ultimo01 (28. August 2010)

Manchma beim Chef "Hinrichten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (28. August 2010)

Vaikilli schrieb:


> Das waren Priester =p



magier können das auch


----------



## Alice Wonderland (28. August 2010)

Mh Magierportal, um schneller reisen zu können und Auge des Wildtiers (was meine Katze wohl den ganzen Tag so sieht)


----------



## Dorlindor (29. August 2010)

Ich nehm die fähigkeit des Erz-dito :-D


watch here : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162146-neue-heldenklasse-der-erz-dito/page__hl__erz%20dito


----------



## Mograin (29. August 2010)

LEICHENEXPLOSION *wahnsinnig gucken*


----------



## asmolol (29. August 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> LEICHENEXPLOSION *wahnsinnig gucken*


Das wird auf der nächsten Beerdigung der Brüller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Opa, wir haben dich schon immer... - *PLATSCH!*"


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2010)

essen und getränke herbeizaubern ist wohl klar nie wieder hunger


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

@Vorposter

Irgendwann wird es fad, immer das ein & selbe zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Stille
2. Fernsicht
3. Spurt

so far...Sezu !


----------



## Krezton (29. August 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> gottesschild und armee der unoten ,damit könnte ich die welt erobern




Gotteschild dauert 10 sek und die Ghule sind 30 sek da ? welche welt willste damit erobern ? DIe Legowelt von irgendnem kleinkind


----------



## Krezton (29. August 2010)

Sry Doppelpost (Dämliches i-net)


----------



## Krezton (29. August 2010)

Sry Dreichfachpost (kack i-net)


----------



## Krezton (29. August 2010)

SRY Vierfachpost (sch**ss i-net


----------



## Kitzuina (29. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> Das wird auf der nächsten Beerdigung der Brüller sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und der arm des opas fliegt auf dem schoß der tocher. sie fällt ohnmächtig um xD


----------



## Googlehupf666 (29. August 2010)

joa also ich würde schonmal ganz klar.

INT Buff -> In der Schule und bei Abiklausuren mehr als Hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fluggestalt -> WEil ist ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. August 2010)

1. Gedanken lesen und kontrollieren.
2. Teleportieren und das Aufstellen von Portalen.
3. Unsichtbarkeit des Magiers, oder andere hilfreiche Illusionszauber.
4. Diverse Kampfzauber des Schattenpriesters (Hilfreich, um jemanden zu Schaden/auszuknocken, ohne ihn zu töten)


----------



## Lornorr (29. August 2010)

1. Taifun: Zum Leute ausm zu vollen Bus kicken
2. Essen herbeizaubern: Weil ich mir als armer Student damit das Geld für Essen sparen kann

:-)


----------



## Kitzuina (29. August 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> 1. Taifun: Zum Leute ausm zu vollen Bus kicken
> 
> :-)




das wird eine nasse angelegenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmolol (29. August 2010)

oder verstohlenheit + taschendiebstahl - solang die verstohlenheit gut genug ist werd ich nie wieder geldprobleme haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zweite combo wäre fluggestalt und.... öhm... tisch. (den magiertisch, kA wie der spell heisst^^)


----------



## Chihiro666 (29. August 2010)

1. Reinkarnation der Schamanen falls ich sterbe Wiederbeleben !

2. Verstohlenheit um zu klauen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azorian (29. August 2010)

Ich würd wohl alle Fähigkeiten aller Klassen nehmen. Bestimmt jede ist in irgendeiner Situation mal hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinj (29. August 2010)

mhm..
1. Den tisch von nem mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man hat immer was zum essen oder trinken dabei.)
2. mhm schwer... Ich stell mir Gedankenfrost vom Dk ganz Lustig im Rl vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dich einer nervt frierst ihm sein Kopf ein ;D


----------



## Holzbruch (29. August 2010)

Hmm klingt ja alles iwo nach Bereitschaft zum Diebstahl..

So mit Unsichtbarkeit/Verstohlenheit steigt mit Sicherheit die Kindesmissbrauchsrate und so..

aber mal weg von der realen Sicht..

Ich würde mich über den Tisch und übers Blinzeln freuen..


----------



## heiduei (29. August 2010)

bubble von meinem pala, die portale von meinem mage und die verstohlenheit vom schutrken xDD


----------



## xDarKy (29. August 2010)

Es gab in Norwegen mal ein 12 Jähriges Kind welches durch eine WoW Fähigkeit sein Leben gerettet hat.


Er war draußen spielen wo er einen Bär begegnet ist. Er hat sich einfach Tod gestellt.


Später äußerte er der Presse das er es einfach wie sein Jäger in WoW gemacht hat. 


Fand ich ganz amüsant die Story =)


----------



## Kitzuina (30. August 2010)

xDarKy schrieb:


> Es gab in Norwegen mal ein 12 Jähriges Kind welches durch eine WoW Fähigkeit sein Leben gerettet hat.
> 
> 
> Er war draußen spielen wo er einen Bär begegnet ist. Er hat sich einfach Tod gestellt.
> ...




Wie geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW kann also auch Leben retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (30. August 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Ich würd wohl alle Fähigkeiten aller Klassen nehmen. Bestimmt jede ist in irgendeiner Situation mal hilfreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gibt es auch zwei Fähigkeiten die du besonders gerne hättest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMonkey (30. August 2010)

Moin,
also ich hätte gern einen Wichtel. Daher: Wichtel beschwören

und

hm, das wird eher schwierig.... eventuell das gute alte Wasserwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kurzer Nachtrag: aber bitte ohne das Fischöl als Reagenz...)

Gruß
Magcimonkey


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

MagicMonkey schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich hätte gern einen Wichtel. Daher: Wichtel beschwören
> 
> und
> ...




ein kasten fischöl mitzuschleppen hat nicht unbedingt seine vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost. Mein I-Net hing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

MagicMonkey schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich hätte gern einen Wichtel. Daher: Wichtel beschwören
> 
> und
> ...




ein kasten fischöl mitzuschleppen hat nicht unbedingt seine vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cravok (31. August 2010)

Angel skill 450 hätte ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm von den klassen?
Reisegestalt stelle ich mir sehr BADASS vor.
Und ähm Hearthstone?


----------



## Sabsy (31. August 2010)

Also definitiv den Ruhestein, und dann mal die Fluggestalt, um alles mal von oben zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (31. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten sind:
> 
> 1. Gedankenkontrolle: Um mein Umfeld zu manipulieren



Wieso wird dir immer dein Essensgeld geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder was möchtest du manipulieren? Frauen/Mädchen erster Kuss inc? *fg




Kitzuina schrieb:


> 2. Unsichtbarkeit des Schurken: So hat man die Möglichkeit, die Stadt in der man wohnt in einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen



Du willst bestimmt nur in die Duschkabine der Frauen huschen! Spanner! Obwohl ne nette Idee *gg

Ich hätte ja gern Frostshock! Dann würde ich jeden 100m Lauf gewinnen xD
Und dazu noch Wasserwandeln und langsamer Fall weil ich meine wenn das nicht "cool" kommt wenn man über Wasser gehen und vom Hochhaus fallen kann ohne das einen was passiert dann weiß ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Wieso wird dir immer dein Essensgeld geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frostschock und Wasserwandeln, zwei sehr interessante Fähigkeiten. Mir aber etwas zu auffällig. Ich möchte von vom FBI verfolgt werden xD


----------



## Salzluft (31. August 2010)

Ich bin etwas erschrocken , wieviele Leute sich hier Unsichbarkeit wünschen um zu klauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zurück zur Frage:

Ich würde ganz klar :

1. Die Fluggestalt des Druiden, weil man dann alles aus einer anderen Perspektive sieht und schnell voran kommt, ohne ewig in irgendwelchen Staus zu stehen.

2.Portale vom Magier, weil ich so schnell bei denen sein kann wo ich gern hin möchte, ohne lange Reise.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.........nehmen.



Wenn ich dann noch nebenbei was haben kann, wäre es Kochen auf 450, weil ich dann eine breite Masse an Rezepten habe, die ich beherrsche. 

Edit ist nur zur Verbesserung gewesen!


----------



## Mcdead (31. August 2010)

Int buff vom mage....
Dann kann man viel Geld als Wissenschaftler verdienen und vllt ein Mittel gegen Krebs finden?^^


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2010)

Ich würd sheepen nehmen.


----------



## Freaking (31. August 2010)

Verstohlenheit vom Schurken...ganz klar...einfach gut ^^
Pyroschlag vom Magier...macht Eindruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (31. August 2010)

gdankenkroreolle damit ich meien leher maipulieren kann und scheepen das ich leute in schaffe verwandele und diese schaffe dan an ander leute verkaufe^^


----------



## Schurri1497 (31. August 2010)

Ich würd Todesgriff und Verstohlenheit nehmen (Spaß programmiert)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Marv_ (31. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> das muss man sich mal vorstellen xD. Sagt die Frau zum Baum: "Schatz, fühlst du dich schon immer so holzig an?"



hahaha...selten so wenig gelacht -.-


----------



## Kitzuina (31. August 2010)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> hahaha...selten so wenig gelacht -.-




Lachen ist gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Marv_ (1. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Lachen ist gesund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine Threads und erzwungen ausgedachte Themen nicht


----------



## Kitzuina (2. September 2010)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> deine Threads und erzwungen ausgedachte Themen nicht



Das Wichtigste ist doch, dass die Themen andere User ansprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. September 2010)

Göttlicher Schutz und dann so richtig geile Basejump Videos drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastwalker (2. September 2010)

Heilen...
Dann wäre vieles anders gelaufen.


----------



## Keksmonster (2. September 2010)

Armee der Toten und Spiegelbild ftw


----------



## Kitzuina (2. September 2010)

Keksmonster schrieb:


> Armee der Toten und Spiegelbild ftw



Warum denn die Arme der Toten?


----------



## Kiryo (2. September 2010)

ganz klar "Blitzschlag" falls mir wer aufn wecker geht und "gewitter" falls mir noch mehr leute aufn Wecker gehn


----------



## Pastwalker (2. September 2010)

> Warum denn die Arme der Toten?


Wüsst ich auch gern mal^^....ist dein Hass auf die Menschen so groß, dass du am ende einsam sterben möchtest ?


----------



## anuron85 (2. September 2010)

Blinzeln vom Magier und Verstohlenheit


----------



## Pastwalker (2. September 2010)

Portale wär sicher auch nich schlecht^^
Reinhüpfen und nie wieder kommen


----------



## Kitzuina (2. September 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Wüsst ich auch gern mal^^....ist dein Hass auf die Menschen so groß, dass du am ende einsam sterben möchtest ?



Armes Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastwalker (2. September 2010)

Aber echt^^ oke ich verstehs ja auch n bisschen ich mein Menschen können schon echt schäußliche Biester sein xD....aber sind doch auch ne lustige Rasselbande die Menschen oder?^^..


----------



## Saíín (2. September 2010)

Also vorab, habe nicht alle 14 Seite gelesen. ABER:

Ihr seid doch alle egoisten! Wisster das eigentlich. *ironieoff*

1. Tisch stellen vom Magier, damit es keine Hungernde mehr gibt und ich selber auch kein Unsichtbar oder sonst was brauch damit ich mir mein Futter klaufen muss.

2. Levitieren vom Priester damit man menschen aus Brenzlichen Situationen helfen kann, dazu bräuchte mann dann aber jemanden der die Portale stellt damit man dort innerhalb von 10 sec. ist^^

Grüße ausm Ruhrpot

P.s Rechtschreibfehler sind dafür da andere zu belustigen. Wer sie findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Mijelikki (2. September 2010)

Verwandlung -> Damit man alle fehlgeleiteten  Schafe  auch gleich auf den ersten Blick erkennt.

Stealth is zwar nicht schlecht da man so mal Mäuschen spielen kann, aber da nur noch fliegen schöner ist würd ich gern als meine zweite Option die Dudu Flugform wählen. Luftangriff in Form von lustigen Klecksen.. hihi


----------



## Kitzuina (2. September 2010)

Saíín schrieb:


> Also vorab, habe nicht alle 14 Seite gelesen. ABER:
> 
> Ihr seid doch alle egoisten! Wisster das eigentlich. *ironieoff*
> 
> ...




Ich bin ein Egoist *sing*


----------



## Bellthane (3. September 2010)

Naja cool wäre auf jeden Fall das Levitieren vom Priester. Erstes spart es Schuhe, zweitens ist es bestimmt gut für die Füße und drittens tritt man nie wieder in Hundekacke. Die restlichen Vorteile lass ich mal außen vor, gibt hierbei ja genug. Der Ruhestein wäre in einigen Situationen auch wirklich der Hammer. 8 Uhr Uni 2 min. früher aufstehen. Hexerport wäre beim Fortgehen eig. ganz toll, nur irgendwie spart man sich hierbei nichts, da man ja selbst erstmal hinreisen muss. Was imo aber wirklich der Hammer wäre, wäre natürlich die Fluggestalt. Wer wollte nicht immer schon einmal fliegen?


----------



## JacobyVII (3. September 2010)

Gedankenschinden
mehr braucht man nicht


----------



## Kitzuina (3. September 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Naja cool wäre auf jeden Fall das Levitieren vom Priester. Erstes spart es Schuhe, zweitens ist es bestimmt gut für die Füße und drittens tritt man nie wieder in Hundekacke. Die restlichen Vorteile lass ich mal außen vor, gibt hierbei ja genug. Der Ruhestein wäre in einigen Situationen auch wirklich der Hammer. 8 Uhr Uni 2 min. früher aufstehen. Hexerport wäre beim Fortgehen eig. ganz toll, nur irgendwie spart man sich hierbei nichts, da man ja selbst erstmal hinreisen muss. Was imo aber wirklich der Hammer wäre, wäre natürlich die Fluggestalt. Wer wollte nicht immer schon einmal fliegen?




Du solltest dabei bedenken, dass der Rest der Menscheit noch nie einen schwebenden Otto-Normal-Verbraucher gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> ganz klar -> ich will ein stück Dudu (fluggestallt) und ein stück DK Death and Decay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Möchtest du auch ein Stück Apfel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bachkippe (8. September 2010)

eindeutig stealth und erlösung


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Bachkippe schrieb:


> eindeutig stealth und erlösung




Was war Erlösung nochmal für eine Fähigkeit?


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

heute bin ich echt sauer wegen ein paar freunde. also will ich gedankenexplosion und schattenwort tod als zauber!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

Was haben die Freunde dir denn getan das du ihnen gleich den Tod wünscht? :O


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Was haben die Freunde dir denn getan das du ihnen gleich den Tod wünscht? :O




meine angeblich beste freundin und mein angeblich bester freund haben sich geküsst -.-


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

Freu dich doch für sie, haben sich zwei gefunden =)


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Freu dich doch für sie, haben sich zwei gefunden =)



meine angeblich beste freundin weiß aber, dass ich in meinem angeblich besten freund verliebt bin. meine gefühle waren ihr egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

Ou das ist natürlich bitter, scheinbar stellt deine angeblich beste Freundin ihr eigens Glück über das deine. Und wenn dein angeblich bester Freund deine Freundin küsst und nicht dicht wird er eventuell mehr für sie empfinden.

Und falls wir dieses Gespräch weiter führen möchten dann sollten wir das auf PM verlegen sonnst gibts morgen wieder ärger von der bösen Buffed Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. September 2010)

1. Lebende Bombe: einfach um Leute, die ich hasse, möglichst spektakulär (obwohl ich mich nicht wundern würde, wenn es einen spektakuläreren Weg gäb) aus dem Leben scheiden zu lassen

2. Irgendeine Art von Stille: es gibt Leute, die nervig sind, aber nicht so nervig das ich Lebende Bombe einsetzen müsste....


----------



## Adfg43 (13. September 2010)

totstelln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ou das ist natürlich bitter, scheinbar stellt deine angeblich beste Freundin ihr eigens Glück über das deine. Und wenn dein angeblich bester Freund deine Freundin küsst und nicht dicht wird er eventuell mehr für sie empfinden.
> 
> Und falls wir dieses Gespräch weiter führen möchten dann sollten wir das auf PM verlegen sonnst gibts morgen wieder ärger von der bösen Buffed Community
> 
> ...




ja, deswegen nenne ich jetzt zwei neue attacken die im wahren leben einsetzen würde:

gedankenkontrolle: damit sich mein bester freund in mich verliebt.

heiliges feuer: damit meine beste freundin in gottes namen verbrennt.


----------



## Especial (13. September 2010)

Als Einzelhändler hätte ich manchmal gerne die Möglichkeit... "Bloodlust" an und dann jede Menge "Sturmschläge" verteilen! xD


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

Especial schrieb:


> Als Einzelhändler hätte ich manchmal gerne die Möglichkeit... "Bloodlust" an und dann jede Menge "Sturmschläge" verteilen! xD




dann verlierst du doch alle deine kunden. mach vorher taschendiebstahl und dann erst deine attacken.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. September 2010)

Keine Frage...Bubble natürlich! Einfach mal zur Rushhour entspannt über die Autobahn spazieren...


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Keine Frage...Bubble natürlich! Einfach mal zur Rushhour entspannt über die Autobahn spazieren...



dann nimm doch teleport und verscherbel dein auto -..---

lad mich dann zum kaffee trinken ein, weil ich auf die idee gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramba3008 (13. September 2010)

Ruhestein und Portsteine ftw :-D


----------



## Helgesen (13. September 2010)

für die meisten hier ein int. buff (zbs. für die die andere töten wollen)


----------



## arresh (13. September 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> [Wiederbeleben] [Krankheit heilen] und Kekse und Wasser
> und die Welt liegt dir zu Füßen



das hört sich nach Jesus an XD


----------



## echterman (13. September 2010)

ich würde die geskillte verstohlenheit nehmen. kann sich jeder selbst ausmahlen was man damit alles machen kann.

als zweites würde ich mein flugmount nehmen(den schwarzdrachen von obsi3d 10er)

so kann ich überall hin und hab meinen spaß mit der unwissenheit der leute.


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

heute geht es mir super. die sache mit meinen besten freunden hat sich geklärt.

also nehme ich machtwort schild und schutzgeist, um meine zwei besten freunde zu schützen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## rocketmann (13. September 2010)

Mal eine Frage warum machst du weiter diese Video´s und keiner mag die oder die mehrheit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage warum machst du weiter diese Video´s und keiner mag die oder die mehrheit nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




vielleicht hat er ja spaß daran oder er steht drauf von euch beleidigt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (13. September 2010)

Caramba3008 schrieb:


> Ruhestein und Portsteine ftw :-D



Was ist ein Portstein ? o0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich wär gern nen dudu baum, ich lieb die animation wenn die heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Was ist ein Portstein ? o0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so ne baumpflege ist bestimmt richtig aufwendig. nicht so wie bei einem mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorry (13. September 2010)

hammer der gerechtigkeit......aber ihne cd


----------



## Windschreiter (13. September 2010)

Ich würd Heldentum vom Schamanen nehmen.....
Damit meine Arbeitskollegen auch mal in die Hufe kommen.


----------



## Battlecattle (13. September 2010)

Kopfnuss: Wenn mal wieder ne Politöse ein Ticket schreiben will


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. September 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Was ist ein Portstein ? o0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er meint die Versammlungshinkelsteine die er gerne in die Tasche packen würde.. lol ich muss grad ans MC vorquest mitm Kernfragment denken.... ey heb mal das Kernfragment was 10 Köppe größer is als du auf und ab in den Rucksack :O




Aspekt des Affen. oder Entrinnen (heißt so der Schurkenskill oda (net Vanish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Leute Beleidigen und Dauernt ausweichen.


----------



## Littelfoot (13. September 2010)

einmal natürlich Fluggestalt, nichts ist besser als fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm und was noch ganz cool wäre die Wasserwandlerflask/Wasserwandeln vom Shami. Einfach so über nen Teich laufen und von oben reinschauen ^^


----------



## Sandra Brille (13. September 2010)

Tritt und Sprint
Würde euch fetten WoW-Gören auch mal ganz gut tun.


----------



## Mimina (14. September 2010)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Kopfnuss: Wenn mal wieder ne Politöse ein Ticket schreiben will




das kannst du auch ohne wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (14. September 2010)

Verstohlenheit: Man kann alles aus nem andern Winkel sehen
Verschwinden: Name erklärt es


----------



## Kitzuina (15. September 2010)

Bei mir haben sich die Fähigkeiten auch geändert:

Fähigkeit Nummer 1: Teleport - um von A nach B zu kommen. Mein tolles Cabrio ist reparaturbedürftig =/

Fähigkeit Nummer 2: Levitieren - Vom 12 stöckigen Hochhaus runter Schweben und den Leuten in den Büros zuwinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. September 2010)

Wenn man sich mal ein wenig umschaut, kann man erkennen, daß schon sehr viele Menschen eine WoW-Rassenfähigkeit nutzen. Sogar Menschen die WoW gar nicht spielen.

Die Fähigkeit heißt: Jeder für sich!


----------



## Nethertank (15. September 2010)

Hiho^^

also 1. Stealth vom schurken.... Damenumkleide und so höhö^^

 	2. Portale erstellen vom mage dann port ich mich zur arbeit und wieder zurück sehr viel zeit gespart^^


----------



## cazimir (15. September 2010)

Natürlich die 
-Portale vom Magier (nie wieder an die Tankstelle)
und 
-Tischlein deck dich (aber mit Fleisch und Bier)

Sollte ich der einzige mit den Portalen sein, würde ich mein eigene Reiseunternehmen gründen und Tischlein deck dich zu Gunsten von
-Blinzeln (keine Castzeit zum Kühlschrank) aufgeben.


----------



## Kitzuina (15. September 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal ein wenig umschaut, kann man erkennen, daß schon sehr viele Menschen eine WoW-Rassenfähigkeit nutzen. Sogar Menschen die WoW gar nicht spielen.
> 
> Die Fähigkeit heißt: Jeder für sich!




Dein Kommentar war fast philosophisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch hast du in gewisser Weise recht.


----------



## Gatar (15. September 2010)

Dass Jesus WoW-Spieler war ist aber schon bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat halt Schami (Wasserwandeln, Ankhen) Magier (Essen herbeizaubern) und Priester (Krankheit aufheben, Wiederbelebung) gleichzeitig gespielt. Elende Multiboxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droomhammer (15. September 2010)

Lebendige Bombe und Verschwinden

Glaube damit lässt sich Geld verdienen. >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Verjüngung und Rezzen

Damit lässt sich heutzutage wohl noch mehr Geld verdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (15. September 2010)

Gatar schrieb:


> Dass Jesus WoW-Spieler war ist aber schon bekannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast du ihn schonmal gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (15. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hast du ihn schonmal gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hoffe, die Frage war rhetorisch. Obwohl ich dir auch zutraue, dass du das ernst meinst.


----------



## Pariktus (15. September 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> [Wiederbeleben] [Krankheit heilen] und Kekse und Wasser
> und die Welt liegt dir zu Füßen



Oder du hängst schnell an nem Kreuz xD


----------



## Rata (15. September 2010)

magier portale und schnelle fluggestalt!

wobei essen und trinken herbeizaubern auch nciht schlecht wär... denken wir also mal nach den hunger auf der welt zubesiegen!


greetings teh rata


----------



## Kitzuina (15. September 2010)

Pariktus schrieb:


> Oder du hängst schnell an nem Kreuz xD




Ich tendiere eher zu Kreuz. Die Toleranz gegenüber übernatürlichen Kräften ist in unserer Welt doch eher gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (15. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Frage war rhetorisch. Obwohl ich dir auch zutraue, dass du das ernst meinst.




sie war rhetorisch.

jesus christus habe ich auch in meinem letzten thread als buffed.de user gesehen - crazy oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (15. September 2010)

Ich glaub eher nicht, dass Jesus WoW gezockt hätte, der war doch chronisch Pleite als Wanderprediger und hat auch keine Kohle für seine Taten genommen so wie die Pfaffen heutzutage in seinem Namen, woher hätte er jeden Monat die 13 Euro hernehmen sollen?


----------



## Valdos Theolos (16. September 2010)

Schnelle Fluggestalt, Unsichtbarkeit, Bubble, Verstohlenheit, Katzengestalt.


----------



## Kitzuina (16. September 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher nicht, dass Jesus WoW gezockt hätte, der war doch chronisch Pleite als Wanderprediger und hat auch keine Kohle für seine Taten genommen so wie die Pfaffen heutzutage in seinem Namen, woher hätte er jeden Monat die 13 Euro hernehmen sollen?




vielleicht mit pfandflaschen sammeln. das sollte er innerhalb eines monats schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zizeel (16. September 2010)

Spiegelbild vom Mage für den Fall der Fälle 4facher DMG


----------



## Contemptio (16. September 2010)

Feuerbrand und Verderbnis.

Um den TE endlich zum Schweigen zu bringen...


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2010)

Ich würde gerne die Smiley Funktion am Ende jeden Satzes können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann würde ich viele lustige Smileys machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie der TE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (17. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sich die Fähigkeiten auch geändert:
> 
> Fähigkeit Nummer 1: Teleport - um von A nach B zu kommen. Mein tolles Cabrio ist reparaturbedürftig =/
> 
> ...



Also nochmals für den Troll und mal schauen ob der Beitrag auch wieder rausfliegt .
Mein Wunsch ist :
Du steigst in dein Cabrio, nutzt Fähigkeit 1 um auf das Hochhaus zu kommen, 
startest deine Fähigkeit 2 und ich klick dir dann am halben Weg das "Levitieren" weg.

Und um ganz sicher zu gehen, setzt dir Contemptio noch seine Dots drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Also die einzige Fähigkeit, die ich wirklich im gerne im Reallife hätte,
wäre das Castbare 10sek. Fear vom Warlock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (17. September 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Also nochmals für den Troll und mal schauen ob der Beitrag auch wieder rausfliegt .
> Mein Wunsch ist :
> Du steigst in dein Cabrio, nutzt Fähigkeit 1 um auf das Hochhaus zu kommen,
> startest deine Fähigkeit 2 und ich klick dir dann am halben Weg das "Levitieren" weg.
> ...




Dann würde ich ja verunglücken. Das geht nicht. Keine Sorge, ich werde immer für dich da sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für immer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. September 2010)

Fähigkeiten die ich einsetzen werde, wenn ich dem TE über den Weg laufe:

*Automatischer Angriff* http://de.wowhead.com/spell=6603

*Schlag ins Gesicht* http://de.wowhead.com/spell=51663

*Erdrosseln* http://de.wowhead.com/spell=48676

*Vergiften* http://de.wowhead.com/spell=57993

*Finger des Todes* http://de.wowhead.co...inger-des-todes

*Alles Leben auslöschen* http://de.wowhead.com/spell=64166 

In etwa dieser Reihenfolge. Danach kommt je nach Qualität der Überbleibsel *Grosses Festmahl* oder *Verbrennen*http://de.wowhead.com/spell=47838


----------



## Herz des Phönix (17. September 2010)

Pala-Ross beschwören ;D

Wenn man mal den Bus verpasst oder so ^^

Und natürlich Duduflugform 

Silence wäre manchmal auch nützlich, bei einigen Leuten ...

Achja, und Wildtier zähmen Muahahahhaa^^


----------



## bestime (19. September 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Reiten 375/375
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm.. meinst du jetzt so richtig reiten auf der Straße oder im Schlafzimmer äh ich denk schon wieder pervers o_O 

Also ich würd gern Dispersion verwenden, wenn ich mal keine Kraft mehr hab für 6 Sekunden abschalten und weiter gehts.
Den 2. Zauber hat keine Klasse, eher meine Lieblingsfigur. Fürstin Sylvanas Windläufer verwendet den oft wenn sie geraidet wird und in der Schlacht um UC, sieht aus wie ein Schattenzauber und dann schießt sie weiße Strahlen weg (auf mehrere Gegner), laut Buffed müsste er "Schwarzer Pfeil" heissen.
Oder der Pyroschlag von Großmagistrix Telestra im Nexus hmm wär auch cool.

Achja find es blöd, das ihr immer aufm TE herumhackt, bin zwar nicht sehr oft im Forum, weiss aber, dass er viele Threads erstellt, aber ihr müsst ja nicht seine Beiträge durchlesen etc. Aber der TE kann sich auch mal wehren find ich!^^


----------



## HansIstClever_omgrofllol (19. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> habt ihr euch schonmal vorgestellt wie es ist, die Zauber und Fähigkeiten die die Klassen in WoW erlernen, im wahren Leben einsetzen?
> 
> ...


Ist dir noch nie aufgefallen, dass du eigentlich 80% Hater hast, wobei die restlichen 20% einen Scheiß für deine dämlichen Themen geben?

Leute wie dich werde ich niemals verstehen.





Edit: 

Zitat: "Also, lasst uns eine tolle Konversation führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


Wie dumm du bist.


----------



## Flyingfalcon (19. September 2010)

Also am liebsten wünsch ich mir Gottesschild^^...Leute anpöbeln Gottesschild anwerfen+ Ruhestein^^.

Würde es das im richtigen Leben geben..wäre ich zufrieden (natürlich ohne cd)^^


----------



## Flyingfalcon (19. September 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost (i-net hing)


----------



## lavora123 (19. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Also ich brauch dafür keine Fähigkeit, habe als Haustier einen belgischen Wolf :-)
> 
> Ich würde:
> 
> ...



gankst du mit deinen wolf auch wie mit deiner gilde ang die ganze gegend^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (19. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Och ne, ich seh gerade, das der Typ auch auf die Idee kam, mit einer Schwangeren Frau aus seiner Gilde einen World of Warcraft Namen fuer das Kind zu geben. o0
> 
> Ok, dazu sag ich nichts mehr. :O




Loool wie bitte xD ? Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? OMG Nerd


----------



## Cathan (19. September 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Loool wie bitte xD ? Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat wirklich schonmal jmd im Forum geschrieben, ob es ein Trollversuch oder ein Nerd war? Kp


----------



## blueverheer (19. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> habt ihr euch schonmal vorgestellt wie es ist, die Zauber und Fähigkeiten die die Klassen in WoW erlernen, im wahren Leben einsetzen?
> 
> ...









Also:Für mich würde nur der Ruhestein in Frage kommen.wenns das geben würde , is wie beamen.


----------



## blueverheer (19. September 2010)

Also ich würde den Ruhestein vorziehen. is wie beam mich nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kitzuina (19. September 2010)

blueverheer schrieb:


> Also ich würde den Ruhestein vorziehen. is wie beam mich nach Hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




portale sind doch viel besser. damit hast du nicht nur ein rückticket, sondern auch eine zügige hinfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirebladeX (19. September 2010)

Wie ein schurke sich einfach "unsichtbar" machen des wär in manchen situationen schon nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartonics (19. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> portale sind doch viel besser. damit hast du nicht nur ein rückticket, sondern auch eine zügige hinfahrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey ich würde auch gerne Portale machen können...


Am besten ein Portal mitten in der Luft und drunter wären dann lauter spitze steine...


Hm aber wenn könnte man da wohl hinporten????


----------



## Kitzuina (20. September 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Hey ich würde auch gerne Portale machen können...
> 
> 
> Am besten ein Portal mitten in der Luft und drunter wären dann lauter spitze steine...
> ...




Spitze Steine sind aber nicht nett. Wie wäre es mit einem riesen Haufen gemütlicher Kissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (20. September 2010)

Gedankenschinden --> Alle Pervers denken lassen! :'DDD
Physischer Schrei --> Alle rennen weg! :'D (Äußerst nützlich beim Einkaufen!)


----------



## Sorzzara (21. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Spitze Steine sind aber nicht nett. Wie wäre es mit einem riesen Haufen gemütlicher Kissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie wär es gewisse Leute würden sich mitsamt ihren dauersmileys verpissen...


----------



## bestime (21. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie wär es gewisse Leute würden sich mitsamt ihren dauersmileys verpissen...



Das ist aber nicht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD sry


----------



## merto (21. September 2010)

"Metamorphose--->Ich bin gerne böse und würde einfach mal gern die Sau rauslassen."

Du meinst nicht das du einfach nur so weil es dir Spaß macht andere verletzen würdest oder? Sry sowas bringt mich auf die PALME!

Ich persönlich würde die "Arkane Intelligenz" des Magiers nehmen in den Bundestag reinlaufen und alle unsere Abgeordneten und politikern den buff verpassen....was die in letzter zeit so machen ist einach unter aller kanone und ohne jeglichen Fetzten verstand.

Als 2 zauber würde ich vermutlich das Gottesschild des Priesters nehmen. So ein Schutzschild kann erheblich nützlich sein^^

MFG


----------



## Werhamster (21. September 2010)

Kannibalismus


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. September 2010)

Hmm eigentlich gibts viele Zauber die interesant wären......ich glaub am liebsten hätte ich Portale. Also das ich mich an Orte selbst teleportieren könnte. Das spart sehr viel Zeit und man kann 
morgens ein wenig länger schlafen ^^ Ansonsten hätte ich gerne einen Ankh oder einen Seelenstein. Das Leben is schon kurz genug ......

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Kitzuina (21. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie wär es gewisse Leute würden sich mitsamt ihren dauersmileys verpissen...




Kissen und verpissen reimt sich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (21. September 2010)

Fluggestalt und 

ich möchte mein auto immer und überall in der tasche haben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die bubble wäre auch nicht schlecht: *aufstrasselauf* oh, nen LKW, quiiieeetsch Bubble rumms. das wäre schon fein

mfg sano


----------

